# Comments on my first fursuit head



## Kultakorppi (Apr 19, 2012)

I haven't furred it yet, so it's basically just the foam base. The jaw is movable. I need to make the eyesockets a little smaller and the ears a little bigger + add another pair of ears. And I need to add horns. It's a Charr from Guild wars 2, so it's supposed to look very feline. I will make the nose smaller, though.

(Don't be very harsh on me, this is my first attempt after all.)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7812327/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7812329/


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like you've got the shape about right.


----------



## mirepoix (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey, that's pretty neato!  It looks like you really paid attention to bone and muscle structure.  Eyebrows is a big thing I see people forget to add.  Do you have your furs picked out?  Are you doing taxidermy-style eyes?

I think you should do some testing of fur on the ear shapes.  I recently did my own experimenting using thick upholstry foam as base for ears, and I was supremely disappointed.  Fur poofs things out significantly, and having a thick inside will only make a club-like ear.  I think you should use a foam much thinner, like doubled up craft foam.

I think your nose is a little bit too "toony" and very dog-like.  From the concept art I'm finding, it looks like the Charr are based primarily around big cats.  Rather than a big 'ol triangle nose, maybe you should sculpt a much thinner t-shaped nose and bring the nose ridge out some.  Check out this guy:  http://osxdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/lion-wallpaper-from-lion.jpg

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/File:Charr_17_concept_art.jpg  D'aaaawww....


----------



## Kultakorppi (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you! I'm trying to make it as realistic as possible, so I'll be doing taxidermy eyes, or maybe even those follow-me eyes, since I already know how to make those (And I have made quite a few of them!). I am also planning to make the nose smaller, the nose you see in the picture is just a placeholder. I'll be sculpting a better one out of Fimo later. I'll also sculpt the teeth, lips and "eyelids" out of it. (And maybe the horns too, since I'm only making tiny, tiny horns for it. Big ones would be too heavy.


----------



## mirepoix (Apr 23, 2012)

Wanna make big horns out of something super lightweight that doesn't require any special tools?  Check it, yo:

My dad is an interesting character.
http://www.facebook.com/TubaGuyFairfax
Edit:  here's a peek into his workshop (the basement) where you can see the foam he uses.  http://www.fairfaxtimes.com/article...y&template=fairfaxTimes&template=fairfaxTimes

He makes big 'ol propellers for his sousaphone out of pink insulation foam you get at the hardware store and coated with acrylic gesso.  I learned this technique in my woodshop class to make mock-ups.  Acrylic gesso you get at an art store; it is used to prime canvases.  You paint a layer on, sand it, paint it, sand it, etc, until it's as pretty as you want.  Wood filler or bondo can be used to patch mistakes.  The gesso gives you a nice, smooth, minor dent resistant coating.  Don't use spray paint as it will melt the foam, even if you gesso'd it.  Use another acrylic paint.

Downside:  It's fairly fragile.  Watch out for door jams.  But if you don't want to pay the startup costs for silicone molds and resin casting, this is something I think fits.  Maybe instead of paint you could use plasti-dip..?  I just thought of this; I've never tested it.
http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Plasti_Dip


----------



## Kultakorppi (Apr 25, 2012)

Updateeee

I made teeth for the head!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7853473/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7853470/


----------



## Ekadacier (Apr 26, 2012)

I totally want to see a char fursuit. If only I had money for GW2...


----------



## Kultakorppi (May 4, 2012)

I've got to the furring part (Haven't glued anything on the head yet.), now if someone could give me some furring/trimming advice?


----------



## Deo (May 5, 2012)

Okay that's a Charr. I had to look it up. So they have large, square and blocky heads, small eyes, large square muzzles with distinctive "big cat" features.







Anyways, your foam work looks amazingly like a African civet. Big cutesy round ears, giant round eyes, small conical civet-like muzzle on a round head. It's actually incredibly accurate to a civet.


----------



## Kultakorppi (May 6, 2012)

Now that you mention it, it does look like a civet. 

help me based god

I have made modifivations to the foam. I have 1. made the nose smaller (and sculpted a nose out of Fimo.) 2. will be making better ears, those are just placeholders. 3. I have made teeth for the head, check my links.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7853473/ 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7853470/

I have also made the nose ridge larger, if that helps.


----------



## Kultakorppi (May 26, 2012)

Update!

I applied some fur, airbrushed it, and applied the nose. Let me know what you think?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8055464/


----------



## PapayaShark (May 26, 2012)

The nose is a bit lopsided.


----------



## Kultakorppi (May 27, 2012)

Yep, I noticed it, and changed it. It's straight now.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 27, 2012)

Good job on the airbrushing.


----------



## Kultakorppi (May 28, 2012)

Thanks. (Unless you're being sarcastic.)


----------



## Reito (May 28, 2012)

Airbrushing looks nice

looks like the skull is leaning a bit to the right though [left if you were wearing it]


----------

